

The 105% Rule in word-of-mouth - terpua
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/116/column-made-to-stick.html

======
marrone
Nice article. Basically what Seth Godin talked about with his "Purple Cow"

~~~
dean
Yes, this article made me think of Seth Godin as well. It's about doing
something "remarkable" in a very literal sense. Something that causes people
to remark on your product or service. And to do that, I think you really have
to have a good idea of who your customer is and know what would please them
enough that they feel compelled to remark on it. Then make sure that you are
offering it to them.

